# Ringing The EPU For An Early Scan?



## midori1999

I had been told (by bereavement midwife and consultant) that I'd get an early scan in this pregancy. I saw my GP this morning and she seemed quite relaxed about the whole thing. She said she'd refer me sometime this week and then I'd get an appointment. My husband goes away in two weeks for six weeks and I really wanted to see someone before that. 

I am 5 1/2 weeks and I had hoped they would see me at the end of this week if I am honest. I do have a lot of cramping, particularly to one side (I did get this in my last pregnancy) and I didn't get my BFP until Yesterday (although V V faint lines from Friday) so naturally, I am worried. Also, there is high risk of me having a twin pregnancy, which would be more cause for concern. I don't know why, but I didn't mention the cramping and late BFP to my GP. :wacko:

I am thinking of ringing the EPU to see if they can book me a scan. Has anyone done this? What did you/they say? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jox

Sorry cant give advice on calling epu as MW called them there and then for me and they booked me in for a week later.

Just try to bare in mind that before 6 1/2 to 7 weeks you may not see HB which could cause you more worry than needed.

Try and get scan for closer to 7-8 weeks to guarantee the scan reasurring you :hugs:

xxx


----------



## terri21

Could you not ring your GP and ask if there is any chance that she can ask for a sooner appt if you explain that OH is going away?

I had a scan at 6 weeks and all we could see was a very faint fetal pole and the yolk sac, no heartbeat, so like jo said it may cause more worry?

I went back for my second scan at 8 weeks and fetal pole was much bigger and we could see heartbeat which was much more re-assuring. 

Mine were scans through the abdomen though so i am not sure if an internal scan would be offered to you at 6 weeks? xx


----------



## midori1999

Thanks. I rang the EPU and they don't take self referrals and they don't see ladies under 6 weeks, the latter of which I suspected. They suggested I ring my GP and ask her to refer me. 

I spoke to a different GP who said my own GP had written a letter marked 'urgent' to my consultant and the clinic I need to attend and she said she'd fax it through today and if I hadn't heard back by Thurs/Fri to ring my consultant's secretary. 

The consultant suggested scanning from 6 weeks. I don't expect to see much, but it would hopefully give an idea of how many babies are in there and by next week I'll be 61/2 7 weeks, after that, my husband will be away and I obviously would prefer not to have my first scan once he's gone. They have said it will be an internal scan.

Thanks again.


----------



## hb1

If the consultant advised you should there should be no problem - my consultant advised 7 week scan and as soon as I got my bfp I called and booked with the mw - mentioned the scan and they got epu to call me back that day to arrange my scan.

hope you get your appt 

hx


----------



## Blondie007

I had the number to the EPU and the nurse there told me to call whenever I liked to book in an early scan to put my mind at rest. (this was after a previous miscarriage). If I was you, I would call them and see what you can do. Good luck and sorry for your loss xxx


----------

